# RGK Detailing Scotland - Mercedes SLS AMG Roadster



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*Mercedes SLS AMG Roadster - Light Paintwork Correction Detail

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk










This absolutely stunning SLS Mercedes AMG Roadster detailed to prepare it for resale, was treated to a two stage Light Paintwork Correction Detail to remove the mass of swirl marks and fine scratches in the clear coat which were letting the overall appearance of the car down!, most of the damage was created by a poor wash technique over the past few years, the interior was given a valet to tidy it up.

The SLS was thoroughly washed and decontaminated including proper cleaning of the light coloured fabric roof which was beginning to look tired, the decontamination consisted of tar removal, removal of rail dust using a fallout remover, and finally clay barred to remove any remaining traces of contaminants on the paintwork and glass leaving the surfaces perfectly smooth and ready for polishing, the pictures take off from the beginning of the polishing stages once the car is fully dried off.










After two stage polishing



















Before










After two stages










A spider web of scratches, before polishing










After three stages of polishing to rectify the heavier defects on this panel.



















The difference made is clear to see here, a cloudy paint finish and light being diffused by the spider web of defects in the clear coat.



















After polishing, greater increased clarity in the paint finish with only the very deepest marks remaining.




























Before, cloudy paint










After, gloss and clarity restored.










Another clear difference, lots of heavy wash marring down the sides of the car. Before










After










Before










After



















The finished results, paintwork sealed with Blackfire Wet Diamond, wheels and exhaust tips with Gyeon Q2 Rim, roof coated with Gyeon Q2 Fabric, tyres dressed with Gyeon Q2 Tire.



































































































































































Thanks for reading,

If you are interested in having your car detailed then do not hesitate to contact us.

Tel: 07500903249

Web: www.rgkdetailing.co.uk

Email: [email protected]

Richard​*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

not bad:buffer::lol: What did you use on the roof


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top work :thumb: bet you spent hours on just the bonnet


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That's great work and I love that choice of roof colour


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments.



macc70 said:


> not bad:buffer::lol: What did you use on the roof


The roof was cleaned with Meguiars APC and treated with Autoglym Fabric Roof Protector.



Dazzel81 said:


> Top work :thumb: bet you spent hours on just the bonnet


A good 5 hours spent on this massive bonnet :thumb:



Starbuck88 said:


> That's great work and I love that choice of roof colour


Certainly contrasts nicely with the black :thumb:

Richard


----------



## P3NG (Feb 16, 2011)

Super work! Looks great, but I think you over did the roof or had the dilution rate wrong.... :lol:

Lovely work!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely work mate, am sure it will make more money now in the sale. 5 hours on a bonnet :doublesho


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

P3NG said:


> Super work! Looks great, but I think you over did the roof or had the dilution rate wrong.... :lol:
> 
> Lovely work!


Thanks very much! :thumb: the roof is a very light shade that's for sure :lol:



chongo said:


> Lovely work mate, am sure it will make more money now in the sale. 5 hours on a bonnet :doublesho


Thanks Chongo, could have easily spent another 5 on the bonnet, had the budget allowed :buffer:

Richard


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I do like the combination of colours on this car, nice work Richard.


----------



## Mrorange2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Look amazing love the car as well


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> I do like the combination of colours on this car, nice work Richard.


Cheers Rob, I agree the colour combo suits the car well


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

superb


----------

